# Waterfall Shrugs



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

I decided to make a Bill King pattern from a past issue of Machine Knitting Monthly. I got carried away and made three versions. The first one is made with one strand of Bramwell Hobby in black and one strand of a variegated acrylic with white, black and grey; the second one is one strand of the previous variegated with one strand of very fine Scottish wool in grey; last but not least is the brown one made of one strand of Suri/huacaya/tencel. I'm thinking of putting them for sale in Sunday's craft sale. It would be nice to sell them,but it won't break my heart if they don't because I really like them!&#128525;


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

nice!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely, they look so cosy


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

they are beautiful. That pattern is sure hard to find.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

They are Gorgeous...wonderful job you did...I bet they will sell quickly and will be appreciated and loved by whomever buys them...


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I love those soooooo much.


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> I decided to make a Bill King pattern from a past issue of Machine Knitting Monthly. I got carried away and made three versions. The first one is made with one strand of Bramwell Hobby in black and one strand of a variegated acrylic with white, black and grey; the second one is one strand of the previous variegated with one strand of very fine Scottish wool in grey; last but not least is the brown one made of one strand of Suri/huacaya/tencel. I'm thinking of putting them for sale in Sunday's craft sale. It would be nice to sell them,but it won't break my heart if they don't because I really like them!😍


I would to have a go at a hand knit of this pattern. Can I ask if the third one is much longer in the front panels than the other two? Prefer the look of the first shrug.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

These are lovely, good luck with the craft fair. I tried to knit this pattern from the magazine but something went wrong and I ended up with too many "points". I had two at the sides of the back. I checked pattern but not sure where I went wrong. I'd welcome any suggestions from anyone who has made this. I don't like to be beaten by a pattern!!!! Not at home at the moment but will try to send picture of my mistake later.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Those are really beautiful. I can just imagine how good they feel, too. Great job!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice. I made one of these but being just 5ft it didn't look right on me, however my friend loved it so it went to a good home.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Mrs E (Nov 5, 2014)

Really lovely!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely, all of them. I can't decide which I like best. Wonderful colour choices.

Do you remember what that pattern is called? 
Is it the One Piece Waterfall that was in Nov 2012?


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

They look beautiful, love your colors.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely comments! The brown is longer because I changed tension. Susieknitter I am barely 5 ft. but I wear a blue one I made previously, they are so cosy to wear and keep the chill off your back and shoulders. When I knit these I make use of my row counter for certain parts to help keep track of the shaping. This really is a knit today then wear tonight !


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

VERY nice!! So stylish - love the shoulders. Great colors.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> VERY nice!! So stylish - love the shoulders. Great colors.


Thanks Pocahontas ! The design in the shoulder is from shortrowing and shows throughout.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Azzara said:


> Lovely, all of them. I can't decide which I like best. Wonderful colour choices.
> 
> Do you remember what that pattern is called?
> Is it the One Piece Waterfall that was in Nov 2012?


It is indeed the Waterfall from the issue mentioned😊


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

chickkie said:


> they are beautiful. That pattern is sure hard to find.


Bill King doesn't sell individual patterns. His designs are published in Machine Knitting Monthly. The website is http://www.machineknittingmonthly.net/

Dorothy Rosman in Minnesota, has some back issues. http://www.customknitsmfg.net/machineknittingmonthly.html


----------



## Greymelkin (May 15, 2012)

Splendidly wearable garments, well done.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL LV the 'jungle gym' in the doorway! (Does everyone else play Lookie Lou at a pic's surroundings?) We've had one on & off for kids & grandies for more than 45 yrs. At least until they're taller than the placement or DH gets tired of banging his head when he forgets it's there....


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope I can learn to do this! Beautiful!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

All are lovely;however I really like the first one. I wish I were going to that fair. I'd buy it!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## jayblack (Aug 23, 2014)

Really lovely - can see why you would like to keep them. Which Machine Knitting Book was it in please.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

These are beautiful! Wonderful job.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Love them. You are very creative.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous. So well made and lovely colors. I don't think you'll have any problems selling any of them.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

very nice i am sure they will sell


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the encouragement ! I'm Hoping the sales are good this weekend, the snow is falling and people start thinking of warm and cosy things to wear&#128522;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## victoria18 (Jun 17, 2013)

What beautiful work hope they make a good price for you


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Where will the craft fair be?


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

You should be very proud of them. How mush are you selling them for????????


----------



## gardening pat (May 15, 2014)

They are great, which issue had them, I would love to add one to my "to do" list, which is rather long but what the hell!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Jane75 said:


> These are lovely, good luck with the craft fair. I tried to knit this pattern from the magazine but something went wrong and I ended up with too many "points". I had two at the sides of the back. I checked pattern but not sure where I went wrong. I'd welcome any suggestions from anyone who has made this. I don't like to be beaten by a pattern!!!! Not at home at the moment but will try to send picture of my mistake later.


I wrote out two cards, one said hold and the other back so I could remember which way I was going when knitting it


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Really good looking!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

The craft sale is in winnipeg , I'm selling the first two for $45 and the alpaca for $50. The pattern is in the November 2012 issue of Machine Knitting Monthly and is by Bill King.&#128522;


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

These are beautiful


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

These are beautiful! I don't machine knit, but seeing these, I kind of wish I could.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

They are all very beautiful!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

These are great. The colors are so practical yet dressy.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you! I enjoy making them, each one is different&#128522;


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Lovely work! These are everywhere!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the variegated one best. But they are all very nice.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Aunt Nay and 30Knitter!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry to be a pain, but have you checked with the publisher that it is OK to sell for profit?

The magazine normally says all patterns must not be used commercially as they are copyrighted


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

jaysclark said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but have you checked with the publisher that it is OK to sell for profit?
> 
> The magazine normally says all patterns must not be used commercially as they are copyrighted


That's a good point to make, I normally don't sell copyrighted material without permission. I never take credit for designs that belong to others. IMHO if you are selling a bit of knitting to cover the cost of materials and able to have a bit of pin money left over to purchase more to feed your passion of the craft than I don't think you are hurting anyone. I think some of us make so many items, we can't possibly wear everything!😯. But one should always acknowledge the designer! Most of my knitting are my own designs.


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

love the first especially!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

They are Gorgeous! May I ask if U steamed or ironed them? They look Perfect!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

MaryBethBlus said:


> They are Gorgeous! May I ask if U steamed or ironed them? They look Perfect!!


Yes, I steamed them😊. I find it gives them a finished look


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

jaysclark said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but have you checked with the publisher that it is OK to sell for profit?
> 
> The magazine normally says all patterns must not be used commercially as they are copyrighted


From what I understand, from a lawyer, the pattern is copyrighted not the individual item. The reason Disney can sue, and they do, is that their images are copyrighted. I can take the Disney Princess sweater pattern for my Bond, omit the character and sell it with no problems. It's pretty much the exact same sweater as in the Bond Pattern book that comes with the machine. Look at all the "off" brands of designer work that are legally sold in lower end markets.

I won't comment anymore on this as I don't want to start a Flame war.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

etrnlife said:


> From what I understand, from a lawyer, the pattern is copyrighted not the individual item. The reason Disney can sue, and they do, is that their images are copyrighted. I can take the Disney Princess sweater pattern for my Bond, omit the character and sell it with no problems. It's pretty much the exact same sweater as in the Bond Pattern book that comes with the machine. Look at all the "off" brands of designer work that are legally sold in lower end markets.
> 
> I won't comment anymore on this as I don't want to start a Flame war.


I don't want to start a war either, but Machine Knitting Monthly where this pattern came from state that the patterns are copyright and using for commercial gain is forbidden without prior permission


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> I won't comment anymore on this as I don't want to start a Flame war.


That is why a lot of us were quiet on the subject. 
Flame wars are so old fashioned and tiresome.

It's just easier to stay quiet and happy.

We have Beer mitts to knit !


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Azzara said:


> That is why a lot of us were quiet on the subject.
> Flame wars are so old fashioned and tiresome.
> 
> It's just easier to stay quiet and happy.
> ...


Yes...Beer mitts....when we figure out how to do them!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Weegie said:


> Yes...Beer mitts....when we figure out how to do them!!


Working on it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I saw the pattern earlier in this thread, looks interesting.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> I saw the pattern earlier in this thread, looks interesting.


It really is a fun pattern to do! Every Ive made looks different, it's all in the yarn and tension.😊


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> I saw the pattern earlier in this thread, looks interesting.


It really is a fun pattern to do! Every One Ive made looks different, it's all in the yarn and tension.😊


----------

